# who got a permit??



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

My friend and I both got the zz hunt but our paper work shows two differant dates. His starts a week after mine.I thought the zz hunt was all the same.


----------



## BTC (Dec 4, 2001)

Got my first choice, unit ZZ 4/21 thru 5/4 

Brian.....


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

Got mine for unit r 5/05-5/11 first time and I can't wait


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

My first year turkey hunting. Drew ZZ 4/21-5/4. This is a two week hunt, is that right? 

I will likely hunt private land in central-western Monroe County. Here's wishing all hunters the best of luck.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Good luck everyone:
I drew Unit ZZ private land 4/21/03 - 5/4/03.
Jim


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Four years in a row without a permit unit X. Oh well. Guess I will spend the few extra dollars I saved from not Turkey hunting for a few more Walleye lures. Never can have enough of those.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

d### 3 years in a rowi did not get my 1st choice (unit k) it sounds like everyone got there 1st choich but not me i got my second choice unit zz oh well, thanks to everyone who replayed teampolarisracing


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

didnt draw this year. i have talked to 4 buddies that applied in unit k and did not recieve. thats terrible. i hope the snow gets deeper and stays longer. 

one question, am i correct saying that there will not be any left over permits in unit k for the first or second hunt?


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

polarbear you are correct there will be no let overs and i hope the snow does get a lot deeper too


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Got my first choice, Unit L (Allegan Co.) 4/21 - 4/27.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

ZZ for me.

Gotta change the tips on my arrows


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Woo hoo, I drew.

Unit F, second semester.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

unit k for the first hunt. this is the second year in a row we drew for the first hunt


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I got my permit, like expected for ZZ. I have had my choice for six years now. Each year I have had first hunt. KNOCK ON WOOD!!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I drew one for the first hunt in Area QB- Oakland County, I've been lucky enough to draw two years in a row for that area. That's pretty amazing considering they only give out 100 permits per hunt!


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

wow bigbear only 100 in unit k they give 4500 away and i did not get one and talked to other guys who have not got one.


----------



## RealDcoy (Jan 17, 2000)

No draw for me! 
First time I didn't get my choice, so it's was probably due.


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

I got mine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

As usual.....Nothing. I apply every year and get left out. There has got to be a better way. There are 6 of us that put in every year and get nothing. We hunt behind my grandfather's place near St. Helen, his neighbor gets drawn every year. There is something wrong with that.


----------



## arrowchaser (Nov 25, 2002)

Got mine....unit T General.....4/28 - 5/4 first one ever! A buddy and I did the buddy thing. Had two nice toms strut by within 10 yds during bow season. 
Do I use my Matthews or go buy a new shotgun?$?$?$?$?$?


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

First choice, second hunt, unit "O". 
Gobble, gobble. . . POW!


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

hey it sounds good bftrout, Gobble, gobble. . . POW! i would love to to that. congrats to everyone who got a permit and thanks to everyone who replayed


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

we did in clinton county


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Add another unsuccessful to my list of app's for zone V.  

Oh, well, I will checkout the leftovers and there's always the late hunt.


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

I'll be hunting area ZZ private land


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

My "partner" and I got ours! We'll be hunting and hopefully fishing the Ausauble area around Oscoda the forth week in April!

P.S - First time drawn for the hunt of choice in 3 years! Usually have to get "234" which usually is unpreductive!

Good Luck to all!


----------



## Moss_835 (Feb 1, 2002)

Got my second choice ....Unit Y 

Moss


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

I was fortunate: I got one of the 100 in Oakland Co. first week hunt


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Got mine! First hunt in Oakland County!


----------



## BIGTHUNDERSTICK (Jan 10, 2001)

MY GIRLFRIEND AND I BOTH GOT OURS FOR UNIT W SHE HAS THE 1ST WEEK I HAVE THE SECOND.I BROKE HER IN ON TURKEY HUNTING LAST SPRING. MAN SHE HAS AN EYE FOR SPOTTING THOSE TOMS WAY BEFORE I SEE THEM . WE HAVE 3 BOYS HUNTING THE LATE HUNT MY GIRLFRIENDS 16 YEAR OLD NEVER HUNTED TURKEYS ,MY OLDEST SON 15 YEARS OLD SECOND SEASON, AND MY YOUNGEST SON 13 YEAR OLD FIRST SEASON GONNA BE A BLAST!!! READY TO START SCOUTING BUT JUST TOO DURN COLD YET.EVEN HAVE SOME NEW PRIVATE LAND TO HUNT THIS YEAR CAN NOT WAIT..


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I got mine. I think this will be my 18th year. More fun is that my son just turned 12 and this will be his first hunt. He was sitting with me last year when I killed a huge double bearded tom. 13" and 8" with 1 1/2" spurs. That will pale if I can get one in for him this year.

Jeff


----------

